# Harbor Freight 2HP dust collector



## Lawdog (Aug 29, 2010)

Well I bought the 2 HP dust collector from HF today. I had the $139 coupon from the Wood Magazine and used it. I am not a big fan of HF and always feel like you get what you pay for. But I couldn't find a used dust collector and figured it was worth a try. 
I hope this machine works good. I put it together but I need to go buy a 4" hose tomorrow then I can hook it up and see how it is. 

Anyone out there have one, do you have any problems with it or regrets.


----------



## Lawdog (Aug 29, 2010)

Also would any of you recommend getting a tin garbage can and converting it into a 2 stage collector. Do the lids for the tin garbage cans work very well.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Did you see this thread? http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/building-thien-cyclone-garbage-can-separator-21983/


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

yeah what Steve said, that was a good thread.

I'm going to be testing some things involving dust collection to include using 6" pipe/hose instead of 4" for the main line. There have been so many threads on dust collection I hope to provide some proof one way or another. 

As for your HF dust collector I know allot of members here have gotten them and I have always heard good reviews so far.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

How do you get double post? Sorry about that.


----------



## WinM70 (Mar 6, 2010)

I am totally happy with mine and have had zero problems with it. I would like to upgrade to the Wynn filter cartridge soon, don't have the room for a Thein seperator in my garage shop.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I like mine. I did add a thien separator and a wynn cannister filter. I used a heavy plastic can with a custom built thien lid. It works well for the price.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Most of the comments I read are positive, and most feel that it's worth the sale price. I've read about some measurements that were taken by a reliable source that show it's claimed ratings are overstated a bit. They showed closer to 1.5hp, vs 2hp, and with a 10-3/4" impeller, it pushes closer to 400-600 CFM in actual real world settings, but can increase to closer to 800 CFM with the Wynn cannister and bigger piping. Most seem to think it does a good enough job for hobby shops. 

I think the most common problem I've read about is the switch going bad, but it's easily replaceable and is pretty inexpensive to do. I've also read a few complaints that it's not convertible from 120v to 240v, but that may have even changed.

FWIW, I did have a trash can separator on my Grizzly DC...it worked well but does decrease CFM. I should say it worked well until I switched to a cannister filter and 6" piping, then it started sucking the trash can empty, which defeats the purpose, so I've since removed it.


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey man,
I purchased the 1 HP HF unit before winter started. I have it piped to all of my machines using 4 inch drain pipe, with flex hoses to the machines. I have had NO problems with this machine whatsoever. I think it is a tough rigid machine, and does a fine job of picking up the mess. I would recommend this over the rockler unit any day, considering I have tested both.


----------



## Lawdog (Aug 29, 2010)

Wow hooked it up with a 20 foot flex hose to reach to all my tools. I used the planer and table saw today and I can not believe how well it picked up the dust. I think I will like this a lot.


----------



## Woodworker 51 (Oct 18, 2007)

I have one, it's about 4 years old, added the Wynn cannister, works great. I like it & think you will too
Dennis


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

The Thien baffle can be fitted to the inlet ring, which would allow it to separate the junk to keep your filter clean. Won't do anything about keeping junk out of your impeller, but it WILL keep your DC flowing well... Super easy to build, very effective... The Wynn canister is a must have upgrade to these as well. Top notch quality, fair enough price, flows like crazy...


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

My Buddy one street over from me bought one and swears by it. What he is using for pipe is DWV piping. I am considering trying to sell my Delta DC and getting the 2hp.
BTW--- thanks to the Mods for starting the DC part of this forum


----------



## johnnyb (Dec 22, 2010)

I've had mine for about 2 weeks and I love it. Need to grab the wynn filter as funds permits. I'm also thinking about adding the cyclone system that I saw in the old issues of shopnotes.

JB


----------



## Lawdog (Aug 29, 2010)

Where can one find the wynn filter, are they specific for this machine?


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

you can get the wynn filters here.... 

I would suggest going with the nano series ($165), only because it has a merv rating of 15 (hepa is 17). 

Anyone will be a vast improvement over the bag that came with the filter.

They are a GREAT company to deal with, and you will not go wrong purchasing from them. Your lungs will thank you when you are older.

http://www.wynnenv.com/35A_series_cartridge_kit.htm


----------

